# dsl @ glasfaser?



## stiffy (16. Januar 2002)

also vielleicht hab ich ja was verpasst, aber wenn ich seit neuestem meine heimat auf dsl prüfen lass krieg ich gesagt das dsl in der 17 kalenderwoche 2003 verfügbar sein wird. hat mich ziemlich gewundert, da ich in nem glasfaser kaff wohn. hat einer n plan? wird des scho vdsl oder was? ich hab kein bock bei der telekom anzurufen weil die gratisnummer auf einmal was kostet und man da eher immer nur leeres gebrabel rauskriegt. 

thx, stiffy


----------



## Sovok (17. Januar 2002)

glasfaser is doch t1,t2,t3...
oder versteh ich da was falsch?
hat doch direkt mit dsl nix zu tun

@hottemp hat berlin keine cableflat mehr?


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. Januar 2002)

nein sovok das ist ein wenig anders. dsl braucht zum betrieb kupferkabel. in der ehem. ddr wurde aber fast immer bei neubau auf glasfaserkabel gesetzt. kupferkabel gibt es nur bis zu den verteilerstationen. da aber für dsl wesentlich mehr bandbreite erforderlich sind, werden normalerweise die großen basisstationen umgerüstet und von dort aus geht es per kupferkabel weiter.

hier jedoch müsten die kleineren verteilerstationen umgerüstet werden, und dort herrscht platzmangel, d.h. drei varianten:

1. nur für wenige personen dsl aber mit fullspeed
2. speedteilung für mehr personen
3. kein dsl

und irgendwie gefällt mir keine der drei varianten


----------



## Sovok (17. Januar 2002)

naja ich hab jetzt schon 1jahr dsl... aber wenn t-online wirklich die preise drastisch anhebt wies die regulierungsbehörde will wars das...


----------



## stiffy (17. Januar 2002)

jo es gibt aber auch noch die alternative vdsl. is eben dsl nur anstatt für kupfer für glasfaser eben. und des is auch um einiges schneller (bis zu 50mbit wenn du direkt am verteiler wohnst, hab ich gelesen). und jetzt hats mich halt intressiert ob die telekom hier vdsl anbietet (was es zwar von der technik her schon gibt, in deutschland jedoch noch nicht providermässig verkauft wird) oder wie sies sonst machen wollen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. Januar 2002)

also von vdsl in der form habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört. würde mich allerdings auch stark wundern, wenn gerade die telekom dies in dtl. einführen würde. hast du aber ein paar infos aus staaten wo es vdsl gibt? wäre echt nett!


----------



## stiffy (18. Januar 2002)

http://www.e-online.de/sites/kom/0305237.htm
http://www.howstuffworks.com/vdsl1.htm <- hab ich noch nich angekuckt, nur bei google gefunden

http://directory.google.com/Top/Computers/Data_Communications/DSL/Vendors/  hmm das is ne liste bei google, hab ich aber auch noch nich durchgekuckt.

der erste link hat mich halt am meisten "inspiriert"


----------



## dritter (1. Februar 2002)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es in den neuen Bundesländern kein DSL weil, wie schon gesagt, dort nur glasfaser-leitungen verfügbar sind. Da DSL aber per telefonnetz arbeitet (in unhörbaren frequenzen, ähnlich isdn nur halt höher) 
Sollte halt direkt modern werden.. Tja.. Jetzt ist Glasfaser da, aber kein anbieter...


----------



## fungo (1. Februar 2002)

also ich wohne südlich von Hannover und hier liegt auch nur Glasfaser
Ich muss so noch mit einem Modem auskommen, da ich Isdn net bezahlen kann!Ich hoffe jedoch endlich auf Cable oder Irgendetwas mit Glasfaser!

Über Tipps wäre ich froh!


----------



## stiffy (2. Februar 2002)

ja fungo hast schonma den dsl test gemacht? würd mich ma intressiern


----------



## MIniMe_ (5. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dritter _
> *Meines Wissens nach gibt es in den neuen Bundesländern kein DSL weil, wie schon gesagt, dort nur glasfaser-leitungen verfügbar sind. Da DSL aber per telefonnetz arbeitet (in unhörbaren frequenzen, ähnlich isdn nur halt höher)
> Sollte halt direkt modern werden.. Tja.. Jetzt ist Glasfaser da, aber kein anbieter... *


*schmerz*
ahhhhh, diese schmerzen!
ich muss das jetzt mal so sagen: 
WAS GLAUBT IHR WO WIR HIER SIND??? 


> *wie schon gesagt, dort nur glasfaser-leitungen verfügbar sind.*


NUR GLASFASER??? willst du mich ver*****??? ich krieg gleich nen rappel. arg!
sorry. aber das muste jetzt raus!
die lücke zwischen ost und west ist viiieeel größer als ich bisher angenommen habe...
NATÜRLICH gibt es bei uns dsl! was glaubt ihr den zum teufel wo wir hier wohnen?
*ärger*
kein glasfaser? ich kenne in ostdeutschland keinen EINZIGEN der probleme mit dsl wegen glasfaser hat! aber ich kenne ne ganze menge leute, die glauben in ostdeutschland gäbe es kein kupferkabel...  
arg... hätte nie gedacht das nach 12 jahren der spalt immer noch so schlimm ist...


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. Februar 2002)

natürlich gibt es "auch" kupferkabel. es ist aber leider tatsache dass es in vielen gebieten (vor allem berlin) nur glasfaser gibt.



> ich kenne in ostdeutschland keinen EINZIGEN der probleme mit dsl wegen glasfaser hat



dann hast du glück. fasst alle leute die hier in der umgebung wohnen haben deswegen probleme.


----------



## dritter (6. Februar 2002)

Also zu dem Glasfaser-proob brauche ich wohl nix mehr zu sagen (dank an hottemp), aber hierzu: 





> WAS GLAUBT IHR WO WIR HIER SIND???


 AW; Woher soll ich das wissen??  in deinem Profil steht nix über deinen wohnort...  

tja.. soweit so gut..


----------



## MIniMe_ (6. Februar 2002)

hmm, dann hab ich wohl vergessen das rein zu schreiben. aber auch egal. ich war nur etwas "entrüstet"


----------



## fungo (6. Februar 2002)

also hier rund um Hannover liegen auch fast nur Glasfaserkabel!
Ich kenne im Moment nur einzelne Örtchen , die überhaupt schon DSL haben!!


----------



## MIniMe_ (6. Februar 2002)

muh, ich könnt mich feiern. da behauptet einer das es im osten gar kein dsl aufgrund von glasfaser gibt, und wir haben hier so gut wie gar keine probs damit, während es im westen teils gar kein dsl gibt.    

is nich bös gemeint


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. Februar 2002)

könntest du mal bitte deinen ort posten, damit wir wissen, wo genau du in diesem lande wohnst.


----------



## MIniMe_ (7. Februar 2002)

aber natürlich 
06526 Sangerhausen(40km westlich von Halle/Salle)
Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sabre _
> *un das is echt demütigend daneben zu stehen un mit über seine minutenpreis zu faseln :[
> *



daaaassss kenn ich...   und ich hasse es....
naja, frag die telekom mal, ob sie vielleicht so blöd wär dir wenigstens ne flat vorrübergehend geben würde...


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

*na klar...*

also ich hab gelesen, dass die telekom bald glasfaser-dsl oder irgendsowas plant.

soll dann mit 1,5 mbit/sec. durch die leitungen huschen. aber über den preis und das genaue datum weiß ich leider noch nix.

aber naja: bei mir ist dsl eh nicht verfügbar  .


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Februar 2002)

lol....  und irgendwann schaffen es dann die server nich mehr.. lol...


----------



## nils11 (18. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

also die server vonner telekom sind sowieso schon überlastet *g*.


----------



## MIniMe_ (18. Februar 2002)

des stimmt  aba dauat bestimmt nich mehr lange, bis die von die webserver auch überlastets sind...


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*hehe...*

hehe, schon passiert *ggg*  .


----------



## damnblood (10. August 2003)

also ich wohne in nem kupferkaff. sagen wir bei mir in der Gegend sind 20 staraßen. Genau eine einzige ist mit Glasfaser verlegt. Ratet mal an welcher ich wohne.


----------

